# ok! i think tonight might be the night!! im having a hard time sleeping and keep look



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i have her in a small cage with carefresh bedding and i think tonight might be the night! im having a hard time sleeping and im worried abut her! tonight better be it i dunno if i can stand anymore waiting!! lol i already put my mouth by her belly and told the baby rats to come on out! haha ah i need sleep im going batty, or ratty ;-) she seemed extra tired today so i mostly left her alone and she hasnt ate or drank as much and seemed mostly intrested in bedding and grooming herself so thats why im thinking it will be tonight or i guess its morning.. so today or later today! ill keep posting and ill get pics if its so! even Sparty is acting nervous/hyper hehe


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Aw, good luck! I guarantee, if you're not there to see it you'll hear the babies before you see 'em. I remember Kitty's oops litter, I woke up one morning and could just hear these really high pitch little whimpers coming from the tank. It's SO cute, baby rats are the most adorable thing. <3


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

oh i agree!! i bet she will do great, but i cant help it im still nervous lol  i keep holding still and listening for sounds then i peek in and she usually looks at me like "what?" haha shes even bigger now! i guess some does can go 25 days!! im pretty sure shes gonna do that! its day 23!  i hope sure hurries, im sooo impatient lol i wanna meet the lil guys already. ive got a family friend who wants me to call him when she gives birth, he wants to study her and how its done, hes a prof at the local college, we wont touch her or anyhting just watch! and hes taking two of her pups when they are ready. he has two daughters who are very excited for the new friends! when they are a couple weeks old the girls will come over and handle them and chose which two they want, and when they are 5 weeks they will go home! hopefully i can tell the boys and girls by then!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Make sure you separate her from her cagemate before she births.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

oh ya, shes in a smaller seprate cage, one that i can carry incase i need to get her to the vet quickly, i doubt it but im being safe just incase!  i moved her out three days ago, and i think right now shes enjoying the privacy!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, I can't wait to see the little guys!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about being able to tell the genders apart. I was absolutely hopeless with mine, verging on panic for a while there, and then they hit five weeks and the boys, ahem, descended. So usually by the time you have to separate them, they're pretty obvious! You'll have to post some pics ^.^


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

haha ok good babs!! if not, ill make u come all the way to idaho and figure them out! lol yes jessy im sooo excited, its better then christmas  im so curious as to what colors they might be, im guessing all black hoods but u never know! and ill be taking TONS of pics so beware, the forum will be flooded wirth pics of lil pink eepers! ;-) Roxy just looked at me laughing out loud and she yawned and stretched and kinda wobbled and toppled over, ha poor girl!! shes so big and she keeps forgetting lol


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see them  Fingers crossed for her!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Any babies yet? Do rats usually give birth at night?


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i heard that they usually do at night, but no none yet! its day 24 now, i can tell shes getting ready tho!! i noticed contractions this morning and when i held her i could feel the babies squirming around in there! well theres two that are on the bottom rght side of her tummy and they kick and roll around alot!! im guessing they r hyper females lol  so what ever two that are the most hype and crazy i will guess were those two kicking around in her! haha i will name them Trouble and Maker hehe. im going crazy!!! shes gonna wait to day 25 i knew she was! babies will take there time, they come when they want to huh?  ahhhh ill def keep this thread updated tho!!!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

they are being born right now!!! i can hear two squaks coming from her cage!!!!!  yay its here!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh that's great. ! You should see if you can sneak a video or something. Keep us updated.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

i sneaked a few pics but ill try a video too! they sure r squeaky and sooo little, and roxy is being a really good mommy


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Congratulations! Do keep us updated, I'd love to hear about Roxy and her pups!


----------



## Missrattiequeen (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats on the new babies! I love baby animals! I love them so much!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

they r so cute!! and its amazing how much roxy trusts me! one of the pups had paper towel stuck to his mouth and i worried so i reached in there slowly and pulled it off, roxy reached for me and sniffed my hand gave it a few licks and went back to cleaning the new arrivals! i was kinda expected a bite, id bite someone if roles were reversed haha im downloading some pics right now


----------



## Missrattiequeen (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm so excited! I want to see the pictures so badly! I just know they will be cute! Good luck!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ummm vet guessed wrong lol i think shes gonna have closer to 17 or 18! shes a healthy momma


----------



## Missrattiequeen (Mar 21, 2012)

How much did they vet say she might have?


----------



## Missrattiequeen (Mar 21, 2012)

Anything yet? Any more pictures?


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

17 or 18? That's a bunch. 
Do you have homes for that many?
Yeah, rats usually aren't bitey when it comes to handing the babies. My friend breeds for food and all her breeders are super friendly and healthy and I even went in and picked a few pups up once when we were cleaning their enclosures. It was amazing to see how calm they are about humans handling their babies. So much trust. <3


----------



## Missrattiequeen (Mar 21, 2012)

@PitterPatter That's cool. But why does she breed rats for food? Does she have a snake? Or dose she sell them to people who do have a snake? Or both?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on the new babies! Are they all healthy? Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

the vet had guessed ten or less at Roxys last vet apt lol we didnt do an ultra sound or anything tho, she just felt around and gave her a check up. surprisingly i do have about 14 spoken for already!  as soon as i couldnt find a vet for the the first week, after the accident of Sparty being put in her cage, i decided not to get her the emergency spay, and since i made the decsion i started looking and asking my friends about adopting  good thing alot of ppl love Roxy and were excited about the up coming babies,! i tried to be as responsible as i could to make up for a bad descion on my hubbys part lol. but im hoping to get to keep some for me too, the ones that dont get adopting we are keeping, we have a whole rat room and many cages


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

JessyGene said:


> Congrats on the new babies! Are they all healthy? Can't wait to see pics


jessy theres one pic posted already in a dif post  my uploader thing sez its full so im trying to figure out how to empty it so i can upload more lol


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

oh pitterpatter, thanks for being concered  none of my babies are going to be snake food or to pet stores! i just cant get over how tiny they are and what lungs they have! so noisy, i think thats a good sign of healthy pups tho!! :-D


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ok final number of pups, 14!!  momma is really tired and she wants out of the cage really bad, when i reached in to give her some more food and she jumped up onto my arm and started climbing! i wonder why she wants out so bad?


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Probably to get a break from her pups


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rat-1- said:


> Probably to get a break from her pups


This post was from almost 5 months ago.


----------

